# HTML-Seite vorladen



## Holyfield (18. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

hab folgendes Problem. Hab ne HTML-Seite die ein JPG (Fullscreen) öffnet (abhängig von der Auflösung, durch ein Java-Script). Über dem Bild wird ein transparentes Flash-Movie abgespielt. Das Movie ist ca 500 kb groß, das Bild, je nach Auflösung zwischen 70-150 kb.

Wie kann ich diese Seite komplett vorladen, so daß alles gleichzeitig angezeigt wird ?

Thx !

Holy


----------



## Gumbo (18. Mai 2005)

Ich persönlich halte von solchen Preload-Techniken nicht viel: Wieso sollten Elemente einer Webseite in einem (oft nervigen) Prozess vorgeladen werden, Otto Normalverbraucher ist es doch gewohnt, dass Webseiten eine gewissen Zeit brauchen um geladen zu werden.


----------



## Holyfield (18. Mai 2005)

Das problem ist, das ich nicht möchte das erst das jpg angezeigt wird und dann später das flash-movie, sondern alles gleichzeitig !


----------

